# Wer zockt hier aller auf einen Plasma Fernseher ?



## ThomasHAFX (25. Juni 2013)

Und wie seit ihr damit zufrieden  ?

Oder nützt 3D Vision auf einem Plasma  ?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2013)

Der Thread wurde in das passende Unterforum verschoben!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## 0815klimshuck (25. Juni 2013)

Wer zockt hier alle*s* auf eine*m* Plasma Fernseher ?


 Ich / 50" .... aber nur wenn ich mal meine Playse an werfe


----------



## Netboy (25. Juni 2013)

Ich 42" mit xbox 360, ps3 und 2. PC  so 1 mal im Monat


----------



## Junky90 (25. Juni 2013)

Panasonic P50STW50
Hocke da ständig mit Wireless X360 Controller vor
Was soll ich sagen, ich bin vollkommen begeistert von den Fernseher.

PS : Bin zwar kein 3D Fan, aber läuft 1a auf der Kiste.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. Juni 2013)

Welche Games den so und in welchen Bildschirm Modus ?


----------



## Junky90 (25. Juni 2013)

gezockt werden alle aktuellen Games.
Aktuelle Favoriten : Metro Last Light, Call of Juarez Gunslinger, Grid 2
Was meinst du mit Bildschirmmodus ?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. Juni 2013)

Normal, Kino, Spiel, ... oder so


----------



## Junky90 (25. Juni 2013)

Standard, oder wenn die Sonne draussen zu Hell ist, dann Dynamisch (Was selten der Fall ist, da keine direkte Einstrahlung auf den Fernseher)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand auch das Schwarz/Weiß Ghosting  bei starken übergängen ?


----------



## Junky90 (25. Juni 2013)

Ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Bisher war alles Top


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. Juni 2013)

Hast du schon 3D Filme drauf geguckt ?


----------



## Junky90 (25. Juni 2013)

Jep läuft alles super


----------



## JPW (26. Juni 2013)

Zum Zocken würde ich Plasma nicht empfehlen. 
Habe einen und HUD Elemente brennen sich ein, was nicht gesund sein kann. 

Generell gilt:
Nur Filme (Blu Rays) = Plasma
Spiele usw LED oder LCD...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Juni 2013)

HUD Elemente sollten aber bei den meisten spielen gar keine Zeit haben um einzubrennen. Und wenn es doch mal passiert ist es ja auch kein Weltuntergang.
Ich spiele auf einem 60"  billigplasma von LG


----------



## Junky90 (26. Juni 2013)

Also bei mir hat sich noch gar nichts eingebrannt.


----------



## cap82 (26. Juni 2013)

Ich hab seit 3 Jahren nen LG 50PK550 und bisher keinerlei Einbrennen von irgendwelchen HUD's. Das sind alles Kinderkrankheiten aus den frühen Plasma-Generationen und wird von unwissenden einfach nachgeplappert.
Genauso wie das Thema Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Junky90 (26. Juni 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit 3 Jahren nen LG 50PK550 und bisher keinerlei Einbrennen von irgendwelchen HUD's. Das sind alles Kinderkrankheiten aus den frühen Plasma-Generationen und wird von unwissenden einfach nachgeplappert.
> Genauso wie das Thema Stromverbrauch.


Stimme dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## BlackCarlos (26. Juni 2013)

Ist Plasma denn im Vergleich zu Led vergleichbar??? Damals war Plasma ja nun nicht so toll!


----------



## cap82 (26. Juni 2013)

Ein LED Fernseher hat auch einfach ein gewöhnliches LC Display.
Der einzige Unterschied zum LCD ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung: Es werden LED's anstelle von Leuchtstoffröhren verwendet, was mit "leuchtenderen" Farben, "hellerem Weiß" und "höherem Kontrast" beworben wird.
Man Unterscheidet dann noch zwischen EDGE LED's, bei denen die LED's im Rahmen verbaut sind, und FULL LED's bei denen sie über die Komplette Bildfläche hinter dem Display angeordnet sind.

Dass es aber genormte werde für den Kinobereich in Sachen Farben, Helligkeit usw. gibt (weshalb diese tollen LED Features eigentlich für die Tonne sind), vergessen oder verschweigen die Marketing Heinis aber gerne 


Die Vorteile von Plasmas sind auf die schnelle gesagt:

- Keine Reaktionszeit
- Kein Clouding 
- In der Regel besserer Schwarzwert (wenns nicht grad ein Full LED ist, der meistens auch 3x so teuer ist)
- meist bessere Bewegungsdarstellung
- hohe Diagonalen viel günstiger als LED LCD
- Im dunkleren Räumen meist die bessere Lösung

Die Nachteile:

- Bei Tageslicht erscheint das Schwarz eher grau (einfach weil die Plasmazellen grau sind) 
- Die meisten besitzen eine Glascheibe, welche natürlich extrem spiegelt.
- immer noch leicht höherer Stromverbrauch, was aber durch den Preis locker wieder drin ist (es sei denn, man behält ihn für 20 Jahre.)
- Nachleuchten (nicht verwechseln mit Einbrennen)
- Line Bleeding


----------



## BlackCarlos (26. Juni 2013)

Da kann Ich ja mit meinem Sony LED ganz auf zufrieden sein!


----------



## cap82 (26. Juni 2013)

Sicher!

Kommt auch immer auf die eigenen Ansprüche an.
Ich für meinen Teil bekomme bei den quietschbunten Farben der LED LCD's, die am besten noch im Dynamikmodus laufen, Augenkrebs.
Wenn jemand nur LED kauft, weil "is grad in und sieht geil aus", kann er das gerne tun.

Ich bin das fast optimal kalibrierte Bild meines Plasmas gewohnt, schaue viele Filme und das überwiegend im Dunkeln. 
Also war ein Plasma für mich die optimale Lösung!


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. Juni 2013)

Ich dunkle mein Zimmer auch immer ab wenn ich Blue Rays oder 3D Blue Rays gucke .. mich stört irgendwie wenns hell ist und da kann ich den Film nicht so genießen wenns hell im Zimmer ist ^^ 

Hab nur bei starken schwarz Weiß kontrasten leichtes ghosting was mich schon ein wenig stört ... fällt mir am meisten bei Menüs auf die weißen Text auf schwarzen Hintergrund haben ^^

Bei Silent hill z.b bei diesen Puppenkopf oder bei Life of Pie bei dem Fisch mit der Lampe ... da sehe ich die Zähne eine doppelumrandung leicht hell.
Haben manche von euch auch auch manchmal einen Ghosting Effekt bemerkt ?


----------



## JPW (27. Juni 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> HUD Elemente sollten aber bei den meisten spielen gar keine Zeit haben um einzubrennen. Und wenn es doch mal passiert ist es ja auch kein Weltuntergang.
> Ich spiele auf einem 60"  billigplasma von LG


 
Und wie die sich einbrennen. 
Wenn man genau darauf achtet dann brennen sich sogar die Fernsehsender Logos ein. 
Aber ein Spiel wo es extrem ist: Starcraft 2

Aber auch bei anderen Spielen ist es so, habe es selbst auf einem 50 Zoll Plasma im Wohnzimmer getestet.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Juni 2013)

Das ist doch dieses Nachleuchten oder ... einbrennen ist doch ein dauerhafter Zustand oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## cap82 (28. Juni 2013)

Ja ist es.
Wenn du nicht einen Plasma von 2005 hast, sollte Einbrennen kein Thema mehr sein. Nachleuchten tritt auf, dafür gibt's aber bei fast allen aktuellen Plasma's die Whitewash Funktion.

@Hirni: auf welchem Plasma hast du getestet? (Hersteller/Modell)


----------



## JPW (28. Juni 2013)

Samsung, genaues Modell schaue ich heute nachmittag mal nach. 
Natürlich verschwindet es nach einer Zeit, aber ich möchte es nicht drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## cap82 (28. Juni 2013)

Wenn es verschwindet, ist es Nachleuchten, kein Einbrennen! 

Durch solche Fehlurteile entsteht negative Propaganda, was sehr schade ist und nicht sein muss.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Juni 2013)

Mein Plasma is auch von Panasonic aus dem Jahr 2010. Haben die neuen Plasma Fernseher aus dem Jahr 2012 auch noch immer diesen Nachleuchteffekt oder lässt sich das nicht verhindern ?


----------



## happypcuser (28. Juni 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Und wie seit ihr damit zufrieden  ?
> 
> Oder nützt 3D Vision auf einem Plasma  ?


 
Plasma gleich weg werfen!


----------



## cap82 (28. Juni 2013)

happypcuser schrieb:


> Plasma gleich weg werfen!



Troll?


----------



## JPW (28. Juni 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Wenn es verschwindet, ist es Nachleuchten, kein Einbrennen!
> 
> Durch solche Fehlurteile entsteht negative Propaganda, was sehr schade ist und nicht sein muss.


 
Ich will keine negative Propaganda machen. 
Plasma ist für Filme super, aber zum Spielen einfach nicht geeignet. 
Ja 2012er haben auch Nachleuchten.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Juni 2013)

Ich denke aber mal das man Crysis oder shooter allgemein oder Rennspiele gut drauf zocken kann ... 
Ich hab auch in manchen Foren gelesen das die 2011 Serie am besten war und das ghosting auf den 2012er Serie noch schlechter sein sollte als auf der 2010er Serie.


----------



## cap82 (29. Juni 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Ich will keine negative Propaganda machen.
> Plasma ist für Filme super, aber zum Spielen einfach nicht geeignet.
> Ja 2012er haben auch Nachleuchten.



Der einzige Nachteil ist das Nachleuchten der HUD's, sonst sehe ich leider keinen. 
Und dafür schmeiss ich nach dem zocken 5 min. Whitewash an und gut is.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juni 2013)

Whitewash hört sich cool an


----------



## cap82 (29. Juni 2013)

So nennt sich die Funktion nunmal. Hab den namen nicht erfunden.. xD


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juni 2013)

Seit wann gibts den diese Funktion und von welcher Marke ?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Juli 2013)

Ist das auch bei jemanden von euch wenn das Bild recht dunkel ist das ganze Bild ab und zu aufhellt und wieder abdunkelt ?

2. Frage ... weißt jemand wie man den Realtek HD Audio Manager richtig einstellt ... wenn ich über das Z906 Filme von TV Filmen in 5.1 gucke über Optical Kabel gucke hört sich das für mich anders an bzw. besser als wenn ich Blue Rays  am Fernseher gucke ... ? 
hier mal bilder dazu ^^ 
http://www.pic-upload.de/gal-438855/n4venu/1.html


----------



## Pexii (19. Juli 2013)

Ich zock nur auf einem wenn ich mal lust auf Playstation hab, was ich aber nie habe und die deswegen in der Ecke vergammelt  Naja PCs sind sowieso um länger besser! Deswegen sind wir alle auch bei *PC*, Games, Hardware


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

ab und an mal


----------



## crae (20. Juli 2013)

Ist es eigentlich bei aktuellen Plasmas immer noch so, dass sich das Bild einbrennen kann. Wäre ja hammer, wenn nicht, da die Teile so gut wie keinen Input-Lag haben.

mfg, crae


----------



## keinnick (20. Juli 2013)

crae schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich bei aktuellen Plasmas immer noch so, dass sich das Bild einbrennen kann. Wäre ja hammer, wenn nicht, da die Teile so gut wie keinen Input-Lag haben.
> 
> mfg, crae



Wenn es so weiter geht dann wird's bald keine "aktuellen" Plasmas mehr geben (leider).


----------



## cap82 (20. Juli 2013)

Deine Frage wurde übrigens ein paar Posts vorher beantwortet...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (20. Juli 2013)

Panasonic sagt das sie die Plasma von 2012 nimmer weiter entwickeln können aber es werden denoch weitere Plasma Fernseher auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2013)

> Ist es eigentlich bei aktuellen Plasmas immer noch so, dass sich das Bild einbrennen kann. Wäre ja hammer, wenn nicht, da die Teile so gut wie keinen Input-Lag haben.


 
Inputlag können die Plasmas sehr wohl haben, allerdings haben sie keine Reaktionszeit.

Die Einbrennproblematik hat sich seit den Anfängen der Plasmatechnik deutlich entschärft, allerdings konnte das Problem nicht vollständig gelöst werden. Ein Totschlagargument gegen Plasmas sollte das aber keinesfalls sein, wenn man sich dessen bewusst ist und darauf achtet etwa einen Bildschirmschoner zu nutzen kann man dennoch mit einem Plasma genauso lang Freude haben wie mit einem LCD.

Die Einbrennproblematik gibt es übrigens auch bei den hochgelobten OLEDs und bei Röhren.



> Panasonic sagt das sie die Plasma von 2012 nimmer weiter entwickeln können aber es werden denoch weitere Plasma Fernseher auf den Markt kommen.


 
Die Gerüchte über einen Plasmaausstieg von Panasonic waren wohl eine Ente; nachdem sie im März kurz aufgeflammt sind hat man seither nichts mehr davon gehört. Neben Panasonic stellen auch Samsung und LG Plasma TVs her auch wenn Panasonic technisch führend ist.

Ich vermute die Gerüchte basierten darauf das man bei Panasonic halblaut überlegt hat die Plasmas mittelfristig durch OLED Geräte abzulösen was (doch) noch eine Weile dauern dürfte. Das ist prinzipiell nicht schlecht denn OLEDs bieten (potentiell) einige Vorteile, etwa einen geringeren Verbrauch, höhere Pixeldichte und eine flachere Bauweise.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (21. Juli 2013)

Ich hab auch gehört das Plasma Fernseher aus dem Jahr 2010 besser sein sollen als die von 2012 ... ka ob an dem Gerücht was drann is^^


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2013)

Die Pioneer Kuro Plasmas waren und sind auch bis heute die besten- ihre Produktion wurde 2010 eingestellt. Allerdings waren sie auch sehr teuer.


----------



## Gast12308 (22. Juli 2013)

Richtig und gebrauchte kosten gerne mal bis zu 1.000€uro (Kleinanzeigen). Plasmas haben vor und auch Nachteile aber ich denke das diese Technik früher oder später vom Markt verschwinden wird weil kaum ein Otto normal Verbraucher zum Plasma greift. Ich fand die Meldung ganz Interessant als es hieß das Panasonic sich mit Sony zusammentun will und zukünftig auf OLED setzt. Ich würde diesen schritt für gut heißen und sehe diese Technik auch als Zukunft an.

mal schauen wann die ersten erschwinglichen OLED Geräte auf dem Markt kommen~Momentan kostet der Sony Bravia OLED TV ca. 25.000$


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Juli 2013)

Was war den an diesen Geräten so ausergewöhnlich das sie noch immer soviel kosten  ?


----------



## Gast12308 (22. Juli 2013)

Die Bildqualität und da es keine vergleichbar guten mehr auf dem Markt gibt, gibt es gesalzene Gebrauchtpreise ~ Rarität und für Filmliebhaber


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Juli 2013)

Die warn aber noch nicht 3D fähig ... früher wurde ja gesagt Plasma mit 3D bieten vor allem im 2D Bereich auch das bessere Bild als andere Geräte ^... ob das wahr is ?^^


----------



## Gast12308 (22. Juli 2013)

Öhm, nö das hat damit nichts zu tun


----------



## cap82 (22. Juli 2013)

CyberdyneSystem schrieb:


> Die Bildqualität und da es keine vergleichbar guten mehr auf dem Markt gibt, gibt es gesalzene Gebrauchtpreise ~ Rarität und für Filmliebhaber


 
Bildqualität ist zu allgemein gesagt.

Es war der überragende Schwarzwert und die ausgezeichnete Detailzeichnung nahe schwarz.
Beides immens wichtig für Bildqualität und plastische Darstellung, und bis heute auch unerreicht.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Juli 2013)

Das ist dann aber komisch wenn sich die Technik zurück entwickelt 

Gibts davon deutsche Reviews davon  ?


----------



## cap82 (23. Juli 2013)

Jo hier wurden 2 Pioneer Modelle mit den damaligen Konkurrenten verglichen: Man sieht schön den Unterschied, wobei das damalige Topmodell, der KRP 500a, einen abgrundtiefen Schwarzwert hatte...
http://www.grossbildspezialisten.de/seiten/neuigkeiten/news-aktuell/pioneer09.html

Man sieht auch sehr schön auf dem Blumenbild, wie wichtig dieser für eine perfekte Farbdarstellung und ein plastisches Bild ist.


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2013)

Naja, Unerreicht ist der Schwarzwert heutzutage nicht. 
Jeder Hersteller hat seine kleinen Tricks einen tiefen Schwarzwert zu erreichen aber das Problem dabei ist das oftmals die Details verschluckt werden. Sony ist da im LCD LED Bereich ganz gut (siehe Anhang) aber ein Plasma aus dem hause Panasonic ist da noch um einiges besser. Das sind halt die Vorteile dieser Technik aber es gibt halt auch Nachteile und die Pioneer Geräte waren echt schon top aber kaufen würde ich sie mir heute auch nicht mehr weil das P/L nicht mehr stimmt.


----------



## cap82 (23. Juli 2013)

Einen einzelnen TV abzulichten ist eher nicht so optimal, Stichwort ISO-Belichtung..
Es sei denn man hat Messwerte zum vergleichen.
Diese Schwarzwerte erreichen heute allenfalls Full-LED TV's mit Local Dimming, aber selbst da isses noch nicht so gleichmäßig, da ja die LED's grüßer als die Pixel sind.

Beim P/L-Verhältnis stimme ich dir bedingt zu, ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass ein 50 oder 60 Zöller von Pioneer heute noch soviel kosten würde wie damals, wenn man sich mal die Preisentwicklung dieser Zollgrößen anderer Hersteller seit Pioneers Ausstieg ansieht. 
Beweisen lässt sich das aber leider nicht.


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte einige TVs hier (Philips,  Samsung, lg, Sharp) und der Sony lieferte den besten Schwarzwert ohne Details zu verschlucken (lcd led mit backlight) und sollte nur als ein Beispiel dienen. Alle tvs die ich hier hatte wurden mit Burosch Testbilder eingestellt und verglichen. 

Nun wurde der Sony fachgerecht mit Messgerät daheim gemessen und entsprechend eingestellt und der Unterschied ist enorm, nur leider kein günstiges Vergnügen. 
Ps: p/l bezog sich eher auf auf ein gebrauchtes (darum ging es doch die ganze zeit). Und der beste plasma tv nützt nichts wenn man diesen falsch einstellt

Nachtrag: Belichtungsprobleme wirst du immer haben, auch deine verlinkte Seite und dessen vergleichbilder auf die du dich berufst, wurde abgelichtet (mal davon ab das ich von grobi eh nichts halte)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nachtrag die zweite: ich glaube du hast mich missverstanden worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte, daher füge ich diesen Nachtrag noch einmal hinzu:

Plasma hat Technik bedingt den besten Schwarzwert ABER diesen erreichst du nicht wenn du das gerät Falsch einstellst. Ich behaupte einfach mal das kaum einer sich einen Profi in die eigenen Vier Wände holt und alles Fachgerecht einstellen lässt?

Du hast oben folgendes geschrieben


> Es war der überragende Schwarzwert und die ausgezeichnete Detailzeichnung nahe schwarz.
> Beides immens wichtig für Bildqualität und plastische Darstellung, und bis heute auch unerreicht


Womit du nicht unrecht hast, allerdings trifft das nur zu wenn man diesen TV auch richtig einstellt und das wird kaum einer haben. Ich kenne einige die einen Panasonic Plasma der gehobenen Klasse besitzen und sind am schwärmen und sagen ständig das der Schwarzwert kein LCD LED TV erreicht aber wenn ich mir anschaue wie die ihr TV eingestellt haben kann, kann selbst ich mit meinem Ungeschulten Auge erkennen das mein Sony LCD einen besseren Schwarzwert liefert ohne Details zu verschlucken, weil dieser einfach vom Profi eingestellt wurde.

Man bekommt selbst mit dem Billigsten LCD LEd TV ein Sattes Schwarz hin, allerdings wird dieser die Details verschlucken und genau da hat ein Plasma technisch bedingt die Nase vorn (vorausgesetzt der wurde richtig eingestellt).

Jetzt hast du einen Link zum Vergleich Diverse Plasma/LCD Geräten gezeigt. 
Nun schauen wir uns doch mal die Bilder genau an 

Bild 1: (wo alle TV Geräte nebeneinander stehen ohne Publikum)
Wer zum Geier würde sich so einen Tv hinstellen ohne irgendwelche Einstellungen? Selbst meine Eltern denen das Bild Wurst ist (Hauptsache man sieht was) würden den TV wenigstens so einstellen das schwarz auch nach schwarz aussieht

Und genau deswegen habe ich dir ein Bild meines eingestellten LCD´s gepostet um zu zeigen das selbst mein LCD ein sattes schwarz hin bekommt ohne Details zu verschlucken

Bild 3: (Publikum und die Blumen)
Es ist doch vollkommen klar das ein Tv der nicht richtig eingestellt wurde ein schlechtestes Bild liefert als ein Tv das ab Werk schon besser eingestellt ist. Ich denke da stimmst du mir doch zu? Es bringt der beste Tv nichts mit noch so guten Messwerten, wenn dieser in der Praxis nicht erfüllt wird weil die Geräte schlichtweg falsch eingestellt sind

Daher halte ich von grobi auch nichts, denn die Herrschaften haben Verträge mit diversen Herstellern (heute ist es glaube ich Samsung und Panasonic) und du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das die dann zeigen das andere vergleichbare von anderen Herstellern auch gut sein könnten, wenn man diesen optimal einstellt? 

Pioneer war damals sehr sehr gut aber die heutigen Geräte sind mittlerweile nicht schlechter, sie müssen nur richtig eingestellt werden und genau das hat Pioneer (ähnlich wie es heute Sony macht) ab Werk getan und deshalb fällt der Erstvergleich meist mit enormen unterschieden auf 

Gesendet via Galaxy S3


----------



## Superwip (23. Juli 2013)

Soweit ich weiß haben die Pioneer Kuros durchaus auch spezielle Panels bei denen die einzelnen Pixel zueinander abgeschirmt sind sodass sich die Helligkeit zweier benachbarter Pixel nicht oder jedenfalls deutlich weniger beeinflusst als bei normalen Plasmas; so konnte ein höherer Detailkontrast erzielt werden, der insbesondere auch um _Größenordnungen_ höher als bei jeglichen LCDs liegen dürfte.

Panasonic hat nach der Einstellung der Kuros die Patente von Pioneer gekauft aber ich weiß nicht wie weit diese in aktuellen Panasonic Plasmas zum Einsatz kommen. Ein ordentlicher Vergleich eines aktuellen Vieras mit einem Kuro der letzten Generation ist mir nicht bekannt.

LCDs können allenfalls über den dynamischen Kontrast ansatzweise mit Plasmas konkurrieren aber dieser ist bekanntlich auch nicht ganz das wahre wenn man große Helligkeitsunterschiede innerhalb eines Bildes hat (was in der Praxis oft der Fall ist). Eine Ausnahme sind lediglich LCoS Beamer, die weit höhere Kontraste erzielen können als LCD Bildschirme.

Zur Kalibration muss man auch sagen das Kontrastoptimierende Kalibration bei LCDs fast immer zulasten der Farbqualität geht; man kalibriert eher die Farben und nimmt zwangsweise einen schlechteren Kontrast in Kauf.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich das so lese ... fühl ich mich ja richtig noobing ... aber ich beschäftige mich auch sehr mit dem Thema.
Ich habe einen Plasma und hab der THX eingestellt weil ich finde das das Bild sehr gut wirkt.

Das einzige was mich sehr stört und was ich auch schon diesen Kuro Plasma gelesen habe ist dieser Lichtsensor der wenn das ganze Bild einen hohen schwarzanteil hat das ganze Bild aufhellt ... mich nervt das ziemlich wenn diese 16:9 filme dann diesen schwarzen Balken haben und dann auf einmal auf und abdunkeln ... besonders is mir das bei Ganster Squad aufgefallen ... muss ich sagen war wirklich ein guter Film, hab ich mir anfangs nicht gedacht.

Ich nütz zum abspielen ja meine Power DVD 12 ultra Software ... und ich frag mich ob da ein Player von Panasonic besser wäre, vor allem bei 3D Wiedergabe ob das nicht besser ist ... was haltet ihr den so davon  ?


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2013)

Thx Zertifikate sagen nichts aus und ein Lichtsensor sollte für ein Optimales bild immer deaktiviert werden. Das gleiche gilt für alle Verschlimmbesserungs Software wie z.b. Dynamischen Kontrast etc


----------



## Superwip (23. Juli 2013)

Ein TV sollte nach ITU-R 709 farbkalibriert werden wenn man es wirklich ernst meint.

In manchen Anwendungen kann man auch nach der Kinonorm DCI kalibrieren- man muss aber bedenken das etwa Blu-Rays nur einen kleineren Farbraum haben, bei solchem Quellmaterial müsste der Farbraum also hochgerechnet werden oder man muss zu einem anderen Profil wechseln.

Im PC Betrieb kann man auch etwa nach Adobe-RGB oder Adobe-Wide-Gamut-RGB kalibrieren.

Der THX Farbmodus mancher TVs und Beamer soll der Idee nach automatisch die Farbnorm des Quellmaterials übernehmen. Das ist also eigentlich ideal aber man muss bedenken das die Kalibration der einzelnen Farbnormen ab Werk bei vielen -auch high-end- TVs bestenfalls mangelhaft ist.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juli 2013)

Hab den TX-P42GT20E 

Leider kann man diesen doofen lichtsensor nicht ausschalten da er dafür gedacht ist das bild anzupassen wenns zu dunkel ist damit das Bild besser ist ... sagt zumindest Panasonic ! 
Diesen Sensor gabs ja wie ich da gelesen habe auch schon bei diesen Kuro Plasma Tvs.

Ich hab überhaupt keinen plan wie ich den Fernseher am besten Farblich anpassen kann unter dem PC Betrieb wenn ich mir z.b 3D Blue Rays angucke ... wobei ich mir überlege ob ein Blue Ray Zuspieler von Panasonic besser wäre als Power DVD 12 .. aber da fehlt mir einfach der Bezug dazu :/


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2013)

Man kann den Lichtsensor immer deaktivieren und befindet sich meistens in dem öko-Menü. Sollte bei dir der Lichtsensor nicht zu finden sein musst du den kompletten Öko-Modus deaktivieren. 

Bezüglich bildeinstellung könntest du Testbilder von Burosch verwenden


----------



## Superwip (23. Juli 2013)

Schlimmstenfalls den Lichtsensor suchen, finden und mit Iso-Band überkleben 

Prinzipiell kann ein solcher Modus aber schon sinnvoll sein wenn man im Normalbetrieb nicht mit der maximalen Helligkeit arbeiten will, und wenn man den TV mal ohne Abdunkelung des Raums laufen hat.
Im Allgemeinen sollten Plasmas natürlich grundsätzlich in  einem abgedunkelten Raum betrieben werden, in einem hellen Raum sind LCDs beim Kontrast zunehmend im Vorteil.



Zu Kontrast und Helligkeit sollte auch noch mal wieder gesagt werden das ein reduzieren dieser Werte die Lebensdauer des Panels signifikant erhöhen und das Einbrennen reduzieren kann; insbesondere im PC Betrieb sollte man also darüber nachdenken.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juli 2013)

Ne der is irgendwie im Panel integiert und wirkt sich nur auf das Bild aus und nicht auf das Umgeblungslicht und deswegen kann ich diesen sensor auch nicht abschalten... was ich komisch finde es kommt nur vor wenn ich Blue Ray abspiele aber beim normalen fernsehen tritt dieser Effekt nicht auf ... eine komische Sache ^^ 

Eco mod hab ich immer aus.


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2013)

Ach dann meinst du einer der Verschlimmbesserungs Software wie dynamisches hintergrundbild (Hdmi tv  Profil)

Auch das sollte man ausschalten. Schalte wirklich mal alles aus bis du nur noch nie normalen setting wie Helligkeit,  Kontrast,  farbe usw zum einstellen hast. Dann nimmst du dir 1080p Burosch Testbilder und stellst nach Anleitung alles ein

Nachtrag: Poste uns doch einfach mal deine komplette setting

Gesendet via Galaxy S3


----------



## cap82 (23. Juli 2013)

Ui, hier gehts  aber rund mittlerweile, fein! 

Ich kann den Vorrednern nur zustimmen, für optimale Wiedergabe alle "Verschlimmbesserer" abschalten.

@CyberdyneSystem:

Im Prinzip hast du mit deinen Erläuterungen Recht. 
Zu den Vergleichsbildern: Mit Belichtung meinte ich die der Kamera, nicht des Raumes. Es ist eben von Vorteil mehrere TV's auf ein Bild zu bringen. Unabhängig davon, welcher jetzt besser eingestellt ist.

Natürlich holt sich nicht jeder einen Fachmann ins Haus, ums seinen Plasma perfekt kalibrieren zu lassen, die ganzen Modi wie Dynamischen Kontrast, Öko-Modus, Rauschunterdrückung usw zu deaktivieren hilft ja schon mal.
Und wenn dann alle mit gleichen Waffen kämpfen, behaupte ich, dass der Plasma wieder siegt.

Inwieweit die Webseite jetzt seriös ist, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.

Ich z.B. hab hier nen LG PK550, ein Überraschungs Plasma aus dem Jahr 2010, der ebenfalls einen THX Modus besitzt. Aber gleichzeitig hat er auch ein ISF-Kalibrierungsmenü mit einer 20-Punkt IRE Abstufung.
Ich habe 2 kalibrierte Setups:
Das eine ist kalibriert im HD Farbraum Rec. 709 auf ziemlich genau 6500K Farbtemperatur und 40ftl bei IRE 100 , Gamma liegt bei 2.25. Das nutze ich für Filme und Blu Rays.
Das andere ebenfalls Rec.709 bei 28ftl. und Gamma bei 2.23. Die Farbtemperatur ist hier leicht erhöht. Das etwas kühlere Bild ist optimal für Sportsendungen wie Fußball oder Dokus.

Je nach Geschmack switche ich zwischen den beiden hin und her.

Ich möchte mich nicht auf eine "perfekte Einstellung" versteifen.
Für Sat Wieder gabe schraube ich den Kontrast beider Setups manuell um ca. 5 Punkte nach oben.

Edit:
Außerdem hab ich mich noch ans Potientiemeter-Tuning gewagt, was wirklich einen enormen Unterschied macht!

Hier ist mein gutes Stück (das ich hoffentlich noch ne Weile habe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile hängt er an der Wand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Irgendwie funzt die Vorschau nicht..)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juli 2013)

*Ach dann meinst du einer der Verschlimmbesserungs Software wie dynamisches hintergrundbild (Hdmi tv  Profil)*

Was ist das den XD ?



http://www.pic-upload.de/view-20158632/20130723_215729.jpg.html​


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2013)

@cap82
da stimme ich dir zu. ich habe auch für verschiedene Quellen extra Einstellungen aber für BD-Wiedergabe die Einstellung vom Fachmann 
Edit: Schickes Wohnzimmer 

@ThomasHAFX
Du hast den THX Modus und das ist ein Voreingestelltes Profil das meistens im Hintergrund noch zusätzliche Software am laufen hat was dein Problem mit dem Hell/Dunkler werden auslöst. Es gibt sicherlich TV-Geräte die ein gutes Voreingestelltes Profil besitzen (z.b. Kino ist bei Sony akzeptabel) aber oftmals ist dies nicht der Fall. daher empfehle ich dir ein neues Profil zu erstellen und diesen richtig einzustellen ohne irgendwelche Verschlimmbesserer

Guck dir dieses Video mal an
http://www.sony.de/hub/lcd-fernseher/nuetzliches/1

Ist zwar Sony aber das spielt keine rolle und gilt für jeden TV-hersteller


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juli 2013)

Die Testbilder kosten aber oder ?


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mein Beitrag editiert (falls du das noch nicht gesehen hast incl Video)
Es gibt Kostenlose Bilder (nicht ganz so gut zum einstellen) aber auch Kostenpflichtige. Wenn du lieb zu mir bist und mich per PN bittest, bekommst du auch welche Umsonst


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juli 2013)

Ich sag schon mal danke 

Die dann über USB Stick am Fernseher hängen nehm ich mal an ? 

Ich hab bei der * Nemo 3D Blue Ray * auch ein so ein Bild einstellungstool dabei aber das klappt irgendwie nicht so mit den einstellungen XD 

Was meintest du den jetzt eigentlich mit diesen HDMI Profil, ich hab z.b True Cinema wenn ich 3D Filme gucke dann stellt sobald ich im 24p 3D Modus bin der Fernseher das Bild auf diesen Modus ?


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2013)

Genau, entweder mit einem USB-Stick direkt am Tv oder per Externen zuspieler (z.b. BD-Player).
Wichtig ist das der Externe Zuspieler auf Standardeinstellung steht (also keine erweiterte Farbeinstellung etc)

Zum HDMI Profil:
Jeder aktuelle Tv kann zur jeder Quelle bzw Eingang ein einzelnes Profil haben. Bedeutet, wenn du normal TV schaust hast du z.b. THX-Modus eingestellt, gehst du dann auf HDMI 1/2/3 etc kann wieder ein anderes Bildprofil arbeiten (z.b. Brillant) 

Daher wäre es gut wenn du eigene Profile erstellst. Einen für das normale TV schauen (Profil 1) und eines für Blu-ray (Profil 2)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juli 2013)

Ja also das mit dem Einstellungen schaltet sich für jeden HMDI ausgang den der Fernseher hat ein eigenes Profil zu sobald ich umschalte.

Gibt sogar einen Spiel Modus für Games ^^
Finde den Dynamik Modus bei Frankieweenie 3D ganz geil wei das Bild da nur Schwarz weiß ist und der Kontrast auf maximum eingestellt ist... das wirkt einfach sehr gut finde ich ^^ 

Was ich bei 3D doof finde wenn die Disc Menü Schwarz Weiß sind so wie bei Life of Pie und wenn man so 1.5 Meter davon weg sitzt  sieht man das ziemlich ... wurde aber schon gesagt das es an der Technik liegt also am Fernseher, würde es ja gerne mal mit einem Panasonic Blue Ray Player versuchen ob bei sowas dieser Effekt auch vorhanden ist oder obs am HDMI kabel liegt das signal vieleicht zu schwach ist oder das HDMI Kabel schlecht ist.... 

Habt ihr auf euren Geräten auch 3D  ?


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2013)

> Gibt sogar einen Spiel Modus für Games ^^


Das ist heutzutage Standard 
Aber ich persönlich halte wie bereits geschrieben nichts von den ganzen voreingestellten Profilen 


> Was ich bei 3D doof finde wenn die Disc Menü Schwarz weiß sind so wie  bei Life of Pie und wenn man so 1.5 Meter davon weg sitzt  sieht man das  ziemlich


Was sieht man? Bild Hell/Dunkel bzw die Schwankungen die du eine Seite zuvor erwähntest??


> würde es ja gerne mal mit einem Panasonic Blue Ray Player versuchen ob  bei sowas dieser Effekt auch vorhanden ist oder obs am HDMI kabel liegt  das signal vieleicht zu schwach ist oder das HDMI Kabel schlecht ist


Panasonic *Blu*-Ray Player haben immer ganz gute Bildprozessoren verbaut allerdings wirst du keinen großen unterschied auf einem 42" TV-Gerät ausmachen. Ansonsten hat jeder Moderne BD-Player ein Identisches Bild und unterscheiden sich lediglich von den Funktionen wie z.b. NTFS-unterstützung, DLNA, Privat Sound, 3D, Internet Browser etc). 

PS: Ein HDMI Kabel kann nur Funktionieren oder nicht. Es spielt keine Rolle ob du nun ein 3€uro Kabel nimmst oder eines für 400€uro.


> Habt ihr auf euren Geräten auch 3D  ?


Jo, TV & BD-Player aber nutze ich nie


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juli 2013)

Naja ich hab schon gelesen das es bei manchen Kabel denoch Fehler gibt und da durch auch Ghosting bei Schwarz Weiß bereichen entstehen kann bzw den Effekt verstärken aber meistens liegts dann doch am Fernseher selber ... obs stimmt oder nicht kann ich ja nur  dann wiederlegen wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues HDMI Kabel kaufe und einen Blue Ray Player.

Das mit dem Hell/Dunkel Effekt tritt bei 3D nicht auf.


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2013)

Also reden wir jetzt über Ghosting, richtig? 
Das wird ganz sicher nicht vom Kabel verursacht sondern vom Tv selbst bzw dessen 3D technik
Hier ein Artikel damit du verstehst wie Ghosting entsteht
Ghosting-Effekt beim 3D-Fernseher: Störende Geisterbilder

Nachtrag: Oder hier


> Wir haben erkannt, dass man Doppelkonturen im Bild schnell einer   minderwertigen Shuttertechnik zuschreibt, dann aber gemerkt, dass die   Hardware richtig funktioniert, wenn man ein Auge schließt. Hier war in  der Quelle das Verhältnis des Augenwinkels zwischen nahen  und weiten  Ebenen falsch abgestimmt. Die Konturen entstehen also erst  in Auge und  Gehirn, weil das 3D-Bild nur in einem Teil der  Tiefenstaffelung  zusammenpasst. Das darf man dem TV nicht anlasten,  obwohl sich einige  Fehler nachträglich korrigieren lassen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juli 2013)

Ja so im allen anderen Bereichen ist das Bild auf dem Plasma gestochen scharf ... es betrift eigentlich nur Schwarz/Weiß Kontraste ... aber könnte auch ein nachleucht Effekt sein auch wenn das in diesen Fall auch nicht zu trifft,

bei Silent Hill 2  habe ich bei vielen Stellen ein so einen Ghosting Effekt obwohl viele sagen das 3D bei diesen Film perfekt ist, das ist aber eigentlich der einzige Film den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe wo dieser Effekt sehr stark auftritt, vieleicht ist auch die Blue Ray einfach defekt aber wer weiß warum das so ist.

Da gibts eine Stelle wo ein Kopf von so einer Puppe aus dem Bild kommt und da sieht man diese Doppelkontur so stark das einem schlecht wird XD


----------



## Superwip (24. Juli 2013)

Ein Fehler bei der TMDS Videoübertragung via HDMI oder DVI verursacht charakteristische Störungen in Form von farbig aufblitzenden Pixeln.

Wenn Gohsting mit Shutter 3D bei einem Plasma auftritt ist wahrscheinlich die Brille schuld. Oder es ist kein richtiges Gohsting.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (24. Juli 2013)

Das mit den farblichen pixeln das diese so bund leuchten hab ich aber ..... heißt das mein hdmi kabel is schrott und erzeugt diesen ghost effektoder gehts da um was anders ? Ich kann morgn mal ein bild von hochladen wie das aussieht   tritt glaub aber nur im 3D modus auf.


----------



## cap82 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich habe den Verdacht, du verwechselst Ghosting mit Phosphor-Lag: http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/medium/694989/phosphor20lag20plasma_124998.jpg


----------



## ThomasHAFX (24. Juli 2013)

Nene solche Farbfehler habe ich nicht wie man auf den Foto sieht ... aber ich glaub ich weiß schon mit was das zusammenhängt, mit 3D Vision, wenn man diesen Würfel nicht angeschlossen hat und die Software für 3D Vision nicht verwendet hab ich den Eindruck das der Ghosting Effekt mehr vorhanden ist und auch dir 3D Wirkung ohne den 3D Vision Würfel schlechter ist, kann aber auch nur Einbildung sein. Bei Silent hill 2 is der Kopf der Puppe auch besser geworden aber ich glaub das liegt dann an der Blue Ray selber und nicht am Fernseher da der Kontrast von Schwarz auf Weiß nicht so stark vorhanden ist das ein so ein Ghosting entstehen kann. 


Auf jedenfall guck ich mir mal jetzt ein paar Games mit 3D Vision aufn Plasma an ^^ 

Bis später ; )


----------



## cap82 (24. Juli 2013)

Das Bild ist auch ein extremes Beispiel, wie es bei heutigen Plasmas eigentlich nicht mehr auftritt.
Mach vielleicht mal ein Bild oder Video, dann sehen wir auch mal was Sache ist.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (24. Juli 2013)

ne der Plasma läuft einwandfrei, das passiert eigentlich nur im 24p modus das beim Power DVD unten wo diese graue Menüleiste ist solche Pixel so aufleuchten in allen möglichen farben ist aber oki ... wenn ich wieder auf 50hz zurück wechsel is das komplett verschwunden und wenn der Film läuft sieht man auch keine Pixel in unterschiedlichen Farben aufleuchten. 


Hab zur Wiedergabe von 3D Filme vom PC auf dem TV folgendes gefunden auch wenn ich einen Panasonic habe und keinen LG aber im Grund dürfte sich das nicht unterscheiden 
STEREOFORUM • Thema anzeigen - Nvidia + LG : S3D-Funktion aktivieren

google findet echt alles XDDDD


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. Juli 2013)

Wer von euch benützt Power DVD zum Film gucken in 3D ?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (17. August 2013)

Welche von euch auf einen 3D Fernseher zocken ... habt ihr bei manche Games auch Ghosting oder bei Filmen ?


----------



## Venom89 (17. August 2013)

Nein, hast du etwa einen LG?

Gruß


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. August 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Wer von euch benützt Power DVD zum Film gucken in 3D ?



Ich benutz es aber auch für normale BluRays

PowerDVD 13 Ultra aber gucke nicht so gern 3D


----------



## ThomasHAFX (17. August 2013)

Ne nen Panasonic Plasma ^.^


----------

